# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Д. Попов. Есть ли место динозаврам в Пуранах? 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

Д. Попов. Есть ли место динозаврам в Пуранах?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj-M...JnF8l&index=12

----------

